# Has anyone overnighted at Crosby Beach



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

We are travelling to Glasgow for Christmas and will probably stay at the CC site at Strathclyde Park where we have stayed earlier this year. I'm planning my route and had thought about parking at Crosby Beach overnight.

I used to live in Crosby and would love to see what Antony Gormley has done to what we used to call "The Erosion"!

Have looked on street scene and can't see any height restriction. We will arrive earlier enough to move on to alternative spots as our previous night is only 70 motorway miles away.

Just wondered if anyone else has stayed there overnight?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

stayed there several times, up at the top end by the lifeguard hut, never had any problems, spooky watching the tide come in, and the sunsets are awesome.lots of walkers and dog walkers,uptil quite late,and then early morning, so if you are the only van there,it feels safe.

mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a spooky looking place, got to give that a look, I assume it's a wilding spot.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

of course, 

seriously, we like places like that, nice walks, a talk to the dog walkers etc, make a good meal, and watch the sun go down,, o and a glass of red, wake up in the morning and you are looking at the sea, first coffee, leaning on the sea wall, then back in warm van, and a read until oh gets up. i,m the girl that worked in nightclubs for 20 years.......but this is another life, and we are so lucky.

mags


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> stayed there several times, up at the top end by the lifeguard hut, never had any problems, spooky watching the tide come in, and the sunsets are awesome.lots of walkers and dog walkers,uptil quite late,and then early morning, so if you are the only van there,it feels safe.
> 
> mags


Thanks for this response. I know the car park and area well but it is 40 years since I was there.

There might have been more response to my question if I had mentioned "Another Place" in my title as I am sure a lot of people have visited to view this unusual artwork.

I lived in Crosby as a boy and remember that people used to drive to the seafront just to watch the sunset and of course in those days a few more ships were using the docks.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a spooky looking place, got to give that a look, I assume it's a wilding spot.


It isn't on the Wilding forum's list. I suppose it is always a worry that if a site becomes too popular the local authority will put in place a height restriction or enforce a ban on mh's.

I am sure that the Antony Gormley structures have made the area a much visited site. The surrounding area is almost exclusively residential so do all the visitors bring any boost to the local economy? If lots of mh's started using the car park for overnight stays then the local residents might back a ban.

Perhaps it's best that we just keep quiet about it! After all, only two members responded to my post!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We won't go there then, we prefer not to spoil the view of people who paid many thousands for it, we might stay long enough for a coffee and a walk amongst the artwork.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

we feel the same about spoiling peoples veiws, but in front of the lifeboat building nobody can see you parked up,tucked into the corner, and the car park is always busy dog walkers all night fishermen, etc, not busy that they disturb you, but always another couple of vechiles parked up. and i never put places like this on any wild camp site,if you find it like we did,went to look at the artwork,had a coffee and realised lots of people were arriveing just as it was getting dusk,asked and they said it,s the sunsets,so we waited for the sunset, and it was awesome, so decided to chance staying the night, and it was great. just had another look at google and noboby can see you.

mags


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Having started this thread, I thought I would report back that we enjoyed a night's stopover at Crosby Beach on the night of 22nd/23rd December. We were nearly blown away during the night but woke up to glorious sunshine the next day.

There appear to be no parking restrictions but where I parked next to the Coastguard Station there had possibly been some double yellow lines in the past which were either covered in sand and gravel or washed away. I displayed our disabled badge just to be on the safe side.

Someone must be benefiting from the high numbers of visitors who do not need to pay to park their vehicles as there are toilets provided (sorry did not inspect these but they looked presentable from a distance). The manned Lifeguard station with vehicle is provided by RNLI and funded by our donations.

I woke up too late to walk down the beach to any of the individual statues for pictures but I have attached some pictures of our parking spot and the area.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

We must have just missed you, as we went for a walk early that day on the beach. Don't see many MH parker there overnight. As you have done park on the right hand side then nobody can say you are blocking their view.


----------

